# probleme micro externe/entrée ligne



## carolo18 (22 Janvier 2010)

salut
jai un ptit souci jai achete un micro externe pour jouer sous bootcamp a des jeux,mais le probleme c'est que je ne n'arrive meme pas a le faire fonctionner sous mac,
pourtant jai selectionné entre ligne dans "sons",
mais il ne ce passe rien on dirait que le micro n'est pas detecté
quelqu un a une idée,merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2010)

Ben oui, ça me parait évident, même : tu branches un micro (signal de sortie de l'ordre de 5 mV) sur une entrée "ligne" (sensibilité  : 100 mV). Un micro, c'est sur une entrée "micro" qu'il faut le brancher, une entrée "ligne", c'est fait pour recevoir le signal de sortie d'un pré-ampli, 20 fois plus puissant !

Comme généralement (tout le temps, même si je ne m'abuse) les Mac n'ont au plus qu'une seule entrée son (en dehors d'un éventuel micro intégré), si tu as une entrée "ligne", tu n'as pas d'entrée "micro", il te faut donc recourir à un dispositif externe de ce genre !


----------



## carolo18 (22 Janvier 2010)

bon bien vue!!! j'y aurais pas pensé,jai quand meme un autre micro externe ,car c'est pour mon fils qui joue a des jeux en ligne,et donc jai un micro avec une petite pile et la par contre ca fonctionnne impec,sur l'entré ligne,c'est normal?? quand au micro normal pc externe ca ne fonctionne donc pas 
en tout cas merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Janvier 2010)

carolo18 a dit:


> jai un micro avec une petite pile et la par contre ca fonctionnne impec,sur l'entré ligne,c'est normal??



Ben oui, il doit avoir un pré-ampli intégré, sinon pourquoi une pile ?!


----------



## carolo18 (23 Janvier 2010)

bon ok ,encore une fois bien vue!!
et dit moi ,et il possible de passer par usb,pour un micro?? genre avec un cable usb/jack 3.5 ,je dit ca comme ca,vue que tout existe,pourquoi pas ca! car le micro que jai et un peu juste,en son, et le micro interne cea ne fonctionne pas sur les jeux en ligne ,comme crysis,counter strike etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2010)

Tu as cliqué, sur le lien que j'ai mis dans mon premier post ?


----------



## Chailloux (14 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai également le même problème, j'utilise un senheiser PC 360 sous bootcamp Win 7 Pro mais impossible de faire marcher le micro dessus.
Après quelques recherches sur le net, je tombe sur ce topic.
Dois je comprendre qu'il faut acheter le iMic de chez Griffin pour avoir une source d'alimentation plus puissante par USB pour que l'iMac prenne en compte le micro senheiser et non plus le micro de l'isight ? 

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Novembre 2011)

Chailloux a dit:


> Dois je comprendre qu'il faut acheter le iMic de chez Griffin pour avoir une source d'alimentation plus puissante par USB pour que l'iMac prenne en compte le micro senheiser et non plus le micro de l'isight ?
> 
> Merci.



Non, tu dois comprendre qu'il te faut acheter l'iMic de Griffin (ou un autre truc du même genre) pour avoir une entrée son adaptée pour ton micro. Ça n'est pas une question de puissance, mais de tension et d'impédence du signal. L'entrée son du Mac est une entrée "ligne", c'est à dire une entrée adaptée à la réception d'un signal en provenance de la sortie d'un pré-ampli (comme la sortie "playback d'une platine cassette, ou la sortie d'un tuner radio, par exemple, celles qu'on branche sur l'entrée correspondante de l'ampli de la chaîne), ou de la sortie "casque" d'un appareil, à la rigueur.

Mais dans tous les cas, il te faut une entrée son "USB". L'iMic présente l'avantage de pouvoir balancer son entrée entre les deux types (ligne ou micro), et par ailleurs, de présenter également une sortie.

A noter que pour l'iMic2, je n'ai pas vérifié, mais pour le premier (celui que j'ai), si, pour l'utilisation de sa sortie l'emploi d'un hub USB ne posait pas problème, pour celle de l'entrée, au moins en position "Micro", le brancher directement au Mac est préférable, voire indispensable, tous les hubs sur lesquels j'ai branché le mien, qu'ils soient alimentés ou non, généraient des parasites.


----------



## Chillou (3 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour
Désolé de remonter le post mais je viens d'acheter un casque possédant un micro.
De plus faisant de la musique, je possède un interface audio USB, je branche donc la prise casque dans l'entrée casque et la prise micro dans l'entrée intrument, le son de ma voix sort dans les enceintes mais mon mac ne détecté pas le son de ma voix.

Merci d'avance...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2013)

Chillou a dit:


> le son de ma voix sort dans les enceintes mais mon mac ne détecté pas le son de ma voix.



Tu pourrais préciser ? De quelles enceintes parles-tu ?


----------

